# What Kind Of Serrasalmus Is This ?



## 4tog (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, since i cant find answer to this question anywhere, and i cant identify this fish acording to books ive checked i need your help.

This serrasalmus is about 4 inches long.




























Best regards and i hope you can help me.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I beleive it to be S. compressus. Can you try to get a clearer flank shot with perhaps more lighting?

Also do you know its collection point?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I would also say Comp.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I would also have to agree with Compressus. Hes got that Comp badass head and face structure. Sweet fish man.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I say compressus to a very nice one


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Compressus!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't mean to go against the consensus here...

But I think you've got yourself a _S. compressus_ there.


----------



## 4tog (Jan 31, 2011)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I beleive it to be S. compressus. Can you try to get a clearer flank shot with perhaps more lighting?
> 
> Also do you know its collection point?


First of all, thank all of you guys for your answers. This fish was bought as elongatus









I cant find out where this fish was collected. Im only sure it was caught wild.
In fact, i could get a clearer flank shot with light... but to be honest i dont want to stress my fish, because i would have to take this serrasalmus to my littier tank to make such shot. His main tank got 80 galons and is heavily planted so its hard to make good flank photo







Im sorry. So if that is not necessery i wouldnt do that, but if thats required action i can provide that.

Also, does 80 galon tank would be ok for compressus for life ? 
Currently his tank looks like this, is that ok ? And quite heavy water flow is provided.









Best regards and thanks for answers again !


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

If it is a Comp... He is one lucky fish. 80 gallons is plenty big.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Deffinitly not an elongatus as it would be alot more elongated like:









I like your tank. The tank size is fine for life. No need to get better pics but mayby in a year or something post some more again after its grown and hopefully we can confirm our current thoughts as larger serras are easier to ID.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Adamently agree... and that's a badass looking tank at that!









(In regards to bricklr's post.)


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

It's a Comp....he'll be fine in that beautiful tank for life, love the setup


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Told you (On MFK.)

Serrasalmus Compressus.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Told you (On MFK.)
> 
> Serrasalmus Compressus.


Johnny every one know that the guys on MFK dont know squat about piranha's so why would he believe you on there. Tank looks good and he will be set for life.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Because I am smart like a truck.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Because I am smart like a truck.













































, o man well regarding to oyur fish i agree with theee above S.Comp. And hell do plenty fine in your tank, which looks bad a$$ by the way


----------



## 4tog (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont know if this changes anything about identyfing this specie, but he became really agressive. Nearly always when i put my fingers close to the aquarium glass hes attacking. However, he is not attacking my hand when im doing smth inside do aquarium.

After how many months i should post more pictures to ensure us that its compressus ?

Regards !

P.S

can i keep serrasalmus elongatus for couple of months in 30 galon tank ? I mean, what would be max size of elong in such little tank ? And if its even possible.

Best Regards !


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

4tog said:


> I dont know if this changes anything about identyfing this specie, but he became really agressive. Nearly always when i put my fingers close to the aquarium glass hes attacking. However, he is not attacking my hand when im doing smth inside do aquarium.After how many months i should post more pictures to ensure us that its compressus ? Regards !P.Scan i keep serrasalmus elongatus for couple of months in 30 galon tank ? I mean, what would be max size of elong in such little tank ? And if its even possible.Best Regards !


That's good news that he's a finger chaser! Even better that you haven't been bit too. You could post a picture every month for ID if you wanted to, I don't think any members ever complained about looking a pictures of piranha, especially a sweet Compressus like yours.









As for the Elong, a 30g tank would only be good if your specimen is rather small, and only for a short period of time. They are fast and agile swimmers, so you want a tank with some length to it. 40g Long would be the minimum I would say. You best choice is a 55g or even 75g for life.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> I dont know if this changes anything about identyfing this specie, but he became really agressive. Nearly always when i put my fingers close to the aquarium glass hes attacking. However, he is not attacking my hand when im doing smth inside do aquarium.After how many months i should post more pictures to ensure us that its compressus ? Regards !P.Scan i keep serrasalmus elongatus for couple of months in 30 galon tank ? I mean, what would be max size of elong in such little tank ? And if its even possible.Best Regards !


That's good news that he's a finger chaser! Even better that you haven't been bit too. You could post a picture every month for ID if you wanted to, I don't think any members ever complained about looking a pictures of piranha, especially a sweet Compressus like yours.









As for the Elong, a 30g tank would only be good if your specimen is rather small, and only for a short period of time. They are fast and agile swimmers, so you want a tank with some length to it. 40g Long would be the minimum I would say. You best choice is a 55g or even 75g for life.
[/quote]

X2 something you needa think bout when setting their tank up is that piranhas need alot of filteration, example get a 75 gal : get two eheims 2217 its a major part of keeping piranhas along with a good variety diet and clean water


----------

